# Trenitalia seeks new night train fleet



## caravanman (Jun 30, 2022)

ITALIAN state operator Trenitalia has launched a tender to acquire new rolling stock for Intercity Night services to Sicily. 

Trenitalia seeks new night train fleet


----------



## jiml (Jun 30, 2022)

caravanman said:


> ITALIAN state operator Trenitalia has launched a tender to acquire new rolling stock for Intercity Night services to Sicily.
> 
> Trenitalia seeks new night train fleet


I assume they'll still be running them onto the ferry, so no bi-levels like Nightjet seem to like lately.


----------



## caravanman (Jun 30, 2022)

jiml said:


> I assume they'll still be running them onto the ferry, so no bi-levels like Nightjet seem to like lately.


That is one train route that is still very much on my bucket list!


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jul 2, 2022)

Careful Bilevel are been built to accommodate people in wheelchairs. There not the tri-levels with the deluxe bedroom that you may be thinking of.

The new Bilevel railcars have the middle section lower to a more or less standard height of platform in the EU. So there is no barrier for wheelchair people to deal with. Roll in and out with out help.


----------



## cirdan (Jul 4, 2022)

jiml said:


> I assume they'll still be running them onto the ferry, so no bi-levels like Nightjet seem to like lately.


every so often somebody suggests building a bridge or a tunnel.

But I don't think it will happen in my lifetime.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Jul 7, 2022)

Doc7Austin has a good 2 part video on the Siracusa - Milano sleeper.
Here is part 1 which includes the ferry portion.
Hard to believe - 85 Euros for this trip. Compare that with Amtrak sleeper prices! (although his did not have meals)


----------



## jiml (Jul 7, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Doc7Austin has a good 2 part video on the Siracusa - Milano sleeper.
> Here is part 1 which includes the ferry portion.
> Hard to believe - 85 Euros for this trip. Compare that with Amtrak sleeper prices! (although his did not have meals)


Airline guy Paul Lucas and the Grounded Life couple also did the trip:


----------



## vinceg723 (Jul 8, 2022)

I made the trip in April and it was great. 

The compartment was more spacious than an Amtrak bedroom, and it only cost €150 to go from Cefalu (about an hour east of Palermo) to Naples.


----------

